# Kool Bloom vs Big Bud?



## racer3456 (Sep 27, 2008)

I guess this is a question for anyone that used Advanced Nutrients product 'Big Bud' during flowering. I use the Flora Nova series along with Kool Bloom during flowering, both of which are General Hydroponics. I've heard a lot of good things about Big Bud and I was wondering if anyone else can attest to it. For instance, were you using a different product and then you switched and afterward noticed a big difference? I don't know if mixing brands is a great idea per se, but I would be willing to do it if it's that much better. I just don't want to buy all Advanced Nutrients' products... too expensive if you know what I mean (and I love the Flora Nova). Thanks to anyone that answers. Peace.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 27, 2008)

well since your using liquid nutes u are really suppose to do the Kool Bloom Liquid then the KoolBloom Powder. Check GH's website theyll tell u that. Try that and u wont have to change anyways GH is the best.


----------



## racer3456 (Sep 28, 2008)

HiGHLiFE28 said:


> well since your using liquid nutes u are really suppose to do the Kool Bloom Liquid then the KoolBloom Powder. Check GH's website theyll tell u that. Try that and u wont have to change anyways GH is the best.


Not to be argumentative but I'm not really sure why you say that. All liquid solutions start off as dry nutrients at one time or another; they're just added into a solution before being sold. Therefore, everything at one time starts off as 'dry'. I also looked at the GH website, and it doesn't say anything about one being for hydro vs soil. They said liquid Koolbloom is for the early stages of flowering and the dry is for the late stages. 
Here is the link: GENERAL HYDROPONICS


----------



## aeroman (Oct 3, 2008)

dude just try Big Bud and ull see why pepul buy advanced nutrients

kool bloom is ok and all but it aint no Big Bud

i tried flora nova but i dont like my roots looking like root rot all the time
plants always look like ther about 2 die and that sucks cuz u cant tell if there is a real problem or not

try the advanced nutrient and ull c what i mean


----------



## racer3456 (Oct 3, 2008)

aeroman said:


> dude just try Big Bud and ull see why pepul buy advanced nutrients
> 
> kool bloom is ok and all but it aint no Big Bud
> 
> ...


My plants don't look like they're going to die all the time, but I know what you mean about that looking like root rot. But I know what root rot looks like, and that not it. SO I guess I'm not that worried about it, plus I use hydrogen peroxide, so that's an extra buffer against the feared root rot. But i guess i wonder how much extra will the big bud actually give me over the kool bloom. I mean all else being equal (not buying every Adv. Nutr. nutrient for my regimen) how much more will Big Bud give over Kool Bloom? U know? If it will give that much more, i will be more than happy to buy it. I have no problem spending money on quality, especially if its better. I have a 600 W digital ballast, so I beleive in quality, but I still don't want to spend the cash if it's not going to be that much better... Also, i reallt don't want to switch from Flora Nova, I like the combo of chemical and organic nutrients in one solution.


----------



## potroast (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes, but the organics certainly don't like the peroxide. 

And save your money, Big Bud is nothing special. And in the AN regimen, it is called for only during middle flowering, to be followed by Overdrive.

HTH


----------



## aeroman (Oct 8, 2008)

racer3456 said:


> My plants don't look like they're going to die all the time, but I know what you mean about that looking like root rot.


thats what im sayin
if ur plants have root rot there dying
u can save em usually but if u dont do nothin they die quick

so if ur roots are stained by crappy nutes so they look like they got root rot its harder to spot it early

nutes that dont stain make it easy 2 see early when things aint rite and u can treat problems b4 they get bad


4 my money its just easier 2 use cleaner nutes


----------



## potroast (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes, clean organic nutes. Why don't we use those?


----------



## n00604173 (Nov 17, 2008)

is there a product that you can use for all stages of flowering instead of switching around? i'm using the gen. hydro flora series, and i'm going to flush with florakleen. just wondering about a good flowering blend to use along with the floragrow, bloom, and micro.thanks!


----------



## aeroman (Nov 20, 2008)

u can use just Big Bud if u like it wont hurt nothin

going from Bud Blood 2 Big Bud 2 Overdrive just tweaks it more is all

1st time i used Big Bud I just used it and nothin else
trust me ull be happy


----------



## n00604173 (Nov 20, 2008)

word. i'm gonna use the flora series w/ koolbloom for this grow, and i'll get some big bud for my next one and compare the 2. granted, one's bagseed, and one'll be white dwarf and lowryder


----------



## aeroman (Nov 28, 2008)

make sure u use teh Big Bud on the lowryder an white dwarf


----------



## StayHigh24 (Sep 24, 2009)

Did you ever get a chance to try the Big Bud? Curious minds want to know!
 
Higher and higher


----------



## Wohjew (Sep 24, 2009)

sorry to interrupt, i just got my big bud in the mail today . i dont know when to start using it week 3 or 4? of flower , i also got overdrive to follow . ive herd alot of good thing too about bigbud thats y i got it . but i herd not to mix full stregth like the bottle says . start at 1.25 ml per liter and work up .


----------

